# Carport Questions



## brownr (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all 

I am thinking of buying a carport shade canopy structure for our camp this year and had a couple questions:

1) What is the best brand to go with? Is CostCo best or are they all similar in quality? Any recommendations on where to buy?

2) What is needed to make these playa-ready? Do they come with guy lines or do they need to be attached manually? How many pieces of rebar are required? Does anyone have a photo of one in action on the playa?

Any info is greatly appreciated!!
________________
carports garages


----------

